# Windscreen Washers



## SuperMike (Feb 8, 2011)

On a 2010 Winnebago Sightseer 31E, can anyone tell me please which fuse controls the windscreen washers. Mine have suddenly stopped working, so something is wrong and before I go back to the dealers, a simple fuse check is in order. It's built on a Workhorse W22 chassis and the inside fuse panel is down at the drivers left foot, which is a pain to get at when you are a bit crusty like me. I have checked the book and the washer is not listed on any fuse, but it must be on one of them. If it is the same fuse as the wipers then that is not the problem as they work fine. Thanks.:laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

I can assume you are talking about the wind shield washer. IF so have you checked the reservoir to see if there is fluid inside of it?. I have a workhorse W22 chassis also and I would check and see if there is a in line fuse from the reservoir pump to the hoses on the wipers. Also check to see if the hoses aren't clogged up, take off at the pump and blow them out and see if that helps. PLEASE post back your finding if you do find the problem or if a shop found it. Good luck.


----------



## nifty9 (Feb 8, 2011)

RE: Windscreen Washers

check to see if washer pump is running when wife pushes control button have the same problem on my coach.Need to fix mine !Love those truck stops get fueled up clean windscreen while fueling,I think they may share the same fuse.Dave

02 dutch star 40ft

01 dodge dually
59 chev short box
31 model a coupe

Victoria B.C. Canada


----------



## SuperMike (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Hi there, yes I mean the Windscreen Washers, dam Clononials'  :evil:   I have already tried all that suggested, except where would this inline fuse be, the hoses seem connected directly to the pump with no blockages & no fuses. Thank you very much for all your thoughts, keep them coming, particularly if you know which of the main bl**dy fuses it is. :laugh:


----------



## vanole (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

SuperMike,

Two quick things have you checked to make sure the jets are not gunked up or are aimed at the windshield/screen, also like Hollis referred to check the little rubber hose for dry rot the washers may be working but the fluid is dribbling down the front of the coach.

Nifty9, have you had the displeasure yet of driving over one of those supposed windshield cleaners at a rest stop (for example the FLorida Turnpike) the weight of the coach activates it.  Once done you have and awful mess running down the front of the coach.

Jeff


----------



## LEN (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Not knowing your MH, in general there are about 6-7 places for fuses.
1. Front drivers side bay
2. Near steering wheel
3. Center front right of stering wheel between driver and passenger
4. Front outside firewall sometimes in a 6" x 6" box
5. In the bath area
6. In the back near the 120v panel
7. In the bay by the inverter 
Have you tried an E-mail to the coach company?
Just thought of another one on the switch it self.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Hollis I bet you have been called allot of names but "Clononials"?!?!  I think this may be the first.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## SuperMike (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers



> Triple E - 2/9/2011 4:50 PM Hollis I bet you have been called allot of names but "Clononials"?!?! I think this may be the first. :laugh: :laugh:



Sorry, my keyboard is Dislexic. It should of course read Colonials. That will teach me to be smart.  :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Well yes I have Steve, but since SuperMike is from England I know he can't be all right ( just Kidding SM) and I excuse him on that one. But there a terminology of WIND SCREEN VS WIND SHIELD got me. But I hope he reads this as I try to explain it to him.. WINDSHIELD IS WHAT WE CALL THE GLASS IN FRONT OF THE RV THAT WE ALL LOOK OUT THRU WHEN DRIVING :laugh:  WIND SCREEN IS WHAT WE CALL A PIECE OF FABIC THAT HELPS BLOCK OUT THE BUGS AND WIND WHEN CAMPING. :laugh:  :laugh:  SuperMike btw  how is campin where you are at? I heard the road are narrow for a rv your size.


----------



## SuperMike (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers



When I was in California, 20 odd years ago, I stopped for a coffe and the lady who served me said " Gee don't you talk funny ". My reply to her was, " I am English and I am speaking English, you are the one who talks funny. " Anyway it's proper name is Windscreen, so there. :dead: 

Yes Hollis the roads can be a challenge, however unlike yourselves we have to take a 3 part test to drive one of these. See the thread "Mike & Managements RV Road" and so after a few trips it becomes second nature. You just have to plan it a bit better, and Google Earth is very helpful. Also my Sat Nav only routes me down appropriate roads, being the type that you enter Vehicle dimensions, weight etc. 

By the way I have checked the pipes and jets, no blockages. It would appear that the 12v has gone missing from the pump motor. Now I could go back to the dealer, they are excellent, and the rig is only a few months old, but it is a round trip of 140 miles at &pound;1.39p per litre. I don't want to make that journey for them to change a fuse. Which brings me back to the original question, which you have all ducked "WHICH BL**DY FUSE IS IT" :laugh: 

Also, and I've asked this before without an answer, why when you edit a post as this one has been, all the attributes disappear. This had paragraphs and was all neat and tidy and some of my smileys have gone walkabout.  DamColonial Forum :evil:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

So what is a bug screen Vs a bug sheild??? :laugh:  :laugh:   Never mind..  I am just bored.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Steve go and shovel some snow, that work off your energy :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

*Sick of snow!*
*Sick of Cold!*
*Sick of Cabin Fever!*
*Would not be so bad If it just warm enough to go tinker around the motor home. Oh well, May is coming.*


----------



## akjimny (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Mike - have you tried running a hot wire direct to the battery to check if the washer fluid pump is working?


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

HI Steve, well it is 52 here, and the bright sun shinning. :laugh:  :laugh: And you had all of last summer to move here :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Do you think I could find someone who would trade my 30 acres and home for their 30 acres and home?


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

NO NO NO, WHO in GOD name would move there where all the snow and cold is WHEN we have a mild winter and great spring and summer and fall. :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

I think the gent from across the pond has it right Wind screen is what we sit in front of, wind shield is what is the plastic thing that is in front of the wind screen or above it as a shade.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Len if you need a front glass, go to a glass shop and ask for a windscreen and see what you get. Here in the south we call it a windshield


----------



## SuperMike (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers





> LEN - 2/9/2011 11:06 PM I think the gent from across the pond has it right Wind screen is what we sit in front of, wind shield is what is the plastic thing that is in front of the wind screen or above it as a shade. LEN



Thank you Len, clearlyyou area mega intelligent colonial. :clown:


----------



## LEN (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Dick says,
The windshield or windscreen of an aircraft, car, bus, motorbike or tram is the front window.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

DICK DON'T KNOW DICK :approve:


----------



## SuperMike (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Whose Dick. :laugh: :blackeye:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

damn if I know


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

OK I did something that I should have done in the first place, go to GOOGLE and looked up WINDSCREEN. Well today I did, and the name is the SYNONYMOUS as windshield. So I put my typing in gear before I did a search ands shot my mouth off. There for I sincerely apologize to Supermike, Len and anyone else I made have offened.I will re frame from adding my 2 cents when I don't have 2 cents. I ask they forgive me, if not that OK to. Just a reminder to self,,, NEVER TO OLD TO LEARN.  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## LEN (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

I was just having a laugh over the term-terms. dick is dictionary.   LOL

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Hollis I have 2 cents if you need it.   :laugh:


----------



## SuperMike (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Hollis, I of course accept your grovelling 2 cent appology. It takes a big man to admit that he is wrong. Fortunately I have never been in that postion.  :bleh:  :clown:  :evil:    :blackeye:


----------



## SuperMike (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

To bore you even more, here are a few more of your unusual terms.

Fender =Wing
Lug nut = Wheel nut
Lug nut wrench = Wheel brace
Hood = Bonnet 
Rotors = Brake discs etc etc
Gas = Petrol
LPG = LPG
Bumper = Bumper

Now remember the Fred Astair song " Lets call the whole thing off "  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJz7bIl0kRw&feature=related


----------



## SuperMike (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers



I'm going to bed now people. Nighty Night


----------



## SuperMike (Feb 16, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Well, now it has stopped raining I have been out and took it all to peices. With the Windscreen Washer Pump connected directly across a battery, it is dead. I have rang the Dealer and they are putting a complete pump/washer bottle assembley in the post. Excellent.    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

great, so glad you have gotten that solved, and later to have fixed


----------



## akjimny (Feb 16, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

Glad you found the problem.  On a unrelated note, it must be fun maneuvering that rig on some of those narrow English roads.  Now I see why you had to go thru such a strenuous training regimen to get your license.


----------



## SuperMike (Feb 17, 2011)

Re: Windscreen Washers

It's not so bad Jim, just takes a little planning. There is a good network of Motorways, as we call them. We live only about a mile away from the M25 / M1 junction. Also, Google maps and street view is very useful.


----------

